# Hyatt High Sierra changes



## ivywag (Oct 8, 2014)

I just called High Sierra to ask Travis a question and heard that he is no longer the manager. He told us in August at the owners' meeting that there were no planned changes.  So, I tried to log on to the website to find out what happened and the website no longer exists.  Anybody have any further info as to what is happening?  Are the bathroom remodels still going forward?


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Oct 11, 2014)

ivywag said:


> I just called High Sierra to ask Travis a question and heard that he is no longer the manager. He told us in August at the owners' meeting that there were no planned changes.  So, I tried to log on to the website to find out what happened and the website no longer exists.  Anybody have any further info as to what is happening?  Are the bathroom remodels still going forward?



Just curious as to what web-site you are/were referring to?


----------



## ivywag (Oct 11, 2014)

hsloa.org  It's still unavailable this evening.


----------



## cafeirene (Oct 18, 2014)

ivywag said:


> I just called High Sierra to ask Travis a question and heard that he is no longer the manager. He told us in August at the owners' meeting that there were no planned changes.  So, I tried to log on to the website to find out what happened and the website no longer exists.  Anybody have any further info as to what is happening?  Are the bathroom remodels still going forward?


We also are curious as to what has happened to the bathroom remodels.  We stayed there in early September and clearly the bathrooms have not been remodeled. The unit was fine in all other respects, and they appeared to be fully occupied (or so we were told). Given a high occupancy rate, I am not sure how they would accomplish such major remodeling, but the current design is somewhat awkward (very deep tub to step over to use shower in Master bath).


----------



## lizap (Oct 19, 2014)

I think the bathroom remodel is supposed to start in 2015, and the site referred to in an earlier post was operational a couple of days ago.




cafeirene said:


> We also are curious as to what has happened to the bathroom remodels.  We stayed there in early September and clearly the bathrooms have not been remodeled. The unit was fine in all other respects, and they appeared to be fully occupied (or so we were told). Given a high occupancy rate, I am not sure how they would accomplish such major remodeling, but the current design is somewhat awkward (very deep tub to step over to use shower in Master bath).


----------



## cafeirene (Oct 23, 2014)

lizap said:


> I think the bathroom remodel is supposed to start in 2015, and the site referred to in an earlier post was operational a couple of days ago.


Thank you - I don't have access there since we are not High Sierra owners, we used CUP points to trade in from another HRC.


----------

